# Stuff You Can Mount to a Bottle Cage Braze-On



## Jonmustang (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey Folks, I was just thinking that I've got a couple water-bottle-cage braze-ons (or, you know, threaded holes on the down tube... whatever they're technically called) that I don't use for water. 

What are some cool and clever products I can mount to my frame other than bottle cages?? I know there have to be some for cargo or something, but I'm curious to hear/see any cool uses I haven't thought of.


----------



## gunner66 (Mar 16, 2013)

I have used a cage and bottle as a tool/gear carrier. You can also mount a pump to them.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jonmustang (Aug 6, 2009)

Ah, a pump... there's a good one. Do you just shove tools and whatnot into an old bottle?


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

You can, though Shimano (and I'm sure others) makes a bottle specifically for it under their PRO line. 

When light batteries used to be huge, they made battery 'bottles'.

Shimano's Di2 batteries can be mounted to bottle cage holders.


----------



## Jonmustang (Aug 6, 2009)

I did just spot a Shimano cage re-locator which could come in handy for various mounting systems, but the Shimano Pro website has a ton of dead links, which made it hard to find more about their frame-mounted gear.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

I know it will be controversial but the Scosche boomBottle or some other speaker.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Downtube fender if you have bottle mounts underneath the downtube


----------



## Jonmustang (Aug 6, 2009)

I actually like the idea of that thing -- mostly the waterpoof aspect for camping.


----------



## vapezilla (Jan 27, 2012)

I had a water bottle where I modified the mouth peice and thread my light cable through the mouth peice and put my battery in the bottle and to make it water tight just put some electric tape around the cable and mouth peice


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

A Kraft or other brand shredded Parmesan Cheese container fits a water bottle cage like a glove. Wide mouth allows tire tools, tube, combo tools. Frees under seat space for a higher more visible rear light mount.

They still make water bottle batteries. I made a 52 and a 76 W-hr pack which can run 20 watts of headlights at a slightly lower setting and the headlamp and tail lights respectively for four hours. Cheap but heavy.

One of many commercial sources: BatterySpace.com/AA Portable Power Corp. Tel: 510-525-2328 - Water Bottle 11.1V Battery Pack with TrailTech Connector

BrianMc


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

I don't have one, but always hope someone would "gift" one to me for a birthday or xmas,

Universal Cycles -- Tacx Tool Tube


----------



## Mount Skidmore (May 16, 2013)

Jonmustang said:


> I did just spot a Shimano cage re-locator which could come in handy for various mounting systems, but the Shimano Pro website has a ton of dead links, which made it hard to find more about their frame-mounted gear.


Here is an adapter we made that provides some more mounting points and positions: Bottle Cage Adapter - New MTB / road bicycle parts - Mount Skidmore


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I have one of these: Cage Rocket - Home Page I like how it's got a bit of padding inside.

I've been thinking about how to fab up some sort of a Bottle Cage braze-on compatible GoPro mount...


----------



## Jonmustang (Aug 6, 2009)

CommuterBoy said:


> I have one of these: Cage Rocket - Home Page I like how it's got a bit of padding inside.
> 
> I've been thinking about how to fab up some sort of a Bottle Cage braze-on compatible GoPro mount...


Thanks for the link, I like to see Made in USA for sure!

And the GoPro mount idea is brilliant...


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

On the GoPro, I think the simplest thing would be this mount: GoPro Tripod Mount GTRA30 - Best Buy
and a little male-male thread adapter...and you could just thread it right into the frame. I'd like to get it out to the side a little bit though...so working on options.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

1/2 gallon growler of beer


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Another tool container bottle with a patch kit & tire irons.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

mtbxplorer said:


> 1/2 gallon growler of beer


Winner, winner get that man a chicken dinner! and...

Which cage is that?


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Growler Cage


----------



## Ginz (Jan 28, 2004)

Bike Buddy insulated bottle/fuel bottle holder. I've tried to order one of these several times but never got a response. Howerver, this newly updated website gives hope...

Bicycle Bottle Carriers | Cycle Bottle Cages | Cycle Vacuum Flasks | Bornel Engineering


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

mtbxplorer said:


> 1/2 gallon growler of beer


Shaken, not stirred?


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I have bottle cages mounted to them but mostly use them to cart home my rolled up wind breaker for the warmer ride home. And for the coffee mug of course.

They also make a cable lock that stores there:
Kuat Bottle Lock Black - Kuat Rack Locks


----------



## jseko (Jan 25, 2011)

Burrito holders.


----------

